# News For Hawaii Collection Members



## bobpark56 (Nov 18, 2017)

For DRI Hawaii members: This was attached to the statement we received today (and our bill on 10,000 points went down by $90)....

"Shoreline Erosion at Ka‘anapali Beach Club in Maui
As you may have heard or witnessed, the shoreline has experienced significant erosion due to past and present El Niño weather patterns. The most damage occurs during high tides or king tide periods combined with elevated ocean levels due to El Niño. We were successful in obtaining a permit for our short term remediation plan which is designed to mitigate the erosion by installing an apron over the scarp. Materials were ordered and have arrived on island in preparation for installation. One key component to the installation is we need Grade A sand indigenous to our beach. We sourced out the sand from an inland sand dune in order to obtain the permit. However, the sale of sand has been halted due to ongoing litigation regarding the mining process of Grade A sand as it relates to Hawaiian culture. With this source closed for our needs, we actively worked to find other sources that would be approved by the authorities. At this moment, we are working to gain approval to utilize sand being dredged from the Lahaina Harbor about 5 miles to the south of our resort. If approval is achieved, work on the installation of the remediation plan will commence immediately. It should be noted that your Board of Directors has budgeted sufficient funds for the short-term solution, and is setting aside funds for the long-term solution. The long-term solution could take several years in order to obtain the required approval by the Hawaii governing authorities.

The Point at Poipu
The water intrusion project at Poipu was completed earlier this year and all buildings are open and available. The project was over budget by approximately $5.4 million, but the overage has been funded while leaving enough funds for future property improvements and repair needs."


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your information. A good report.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 30, 2017)

Glad they are finally underway with a mitigation project. Don't appreciate the news that they are now giving platinum members a 14 month booking window -- then again I don't know if there are enough Hawaii platinum members to make a difference to my annual January trip to KBC. Cliff says he needs a break from Hawaii so this was supposed to be our last trip for awhile, but then my back issues made us decide to cancel this Jan's trip at the last minute so I did go ahead and book for next Jan.


----------



## youppi (Dec 30, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> Glad they are finally underway with a mitigation project. Don't appreciate the news that they are now giving platinum members a 14 month booking window -- then again I don't know if there are enough Hawaii platinum members to make a difference to my annual January trip to KBC. Cliff says he needs a break from Hawaii so this was supposed to be our last trip for awhile, but then my back issues made us decide to cancel this Jan's trip at the last minute so I did go ahead and book for next Jan.



From the data of the last annual meeting presentation, Platinum members owned 53% of all point of the collection (155,647,000 pts of 292,440,500 pts) in 2017.

The last financial report (in 2015) shows the number of point at each resort and the number of units owned by the HI Collection. The last annual meeting presentation gives only the number of units owned by the HI Collection. Between 2015 and 2017, the number of units at KBC and P@P has increased. If we apply the same percent of increase on the number of point then KBC+P@P then there is around 180,593,233 pts between those 2 resorts.

So, technically Platinum members could take 86% of all weeks at KBC+P@P and easily 100% at KBC.

From the 2016 annual meeting presentation, there was 334,589,540 pts in the HI Collection. They lost 42,149,040 pts in 1 year and they will lost more than that if they go with the 14 months window for Platinum members only.


----------

